# SRRV Military/Diplomatic Ties With The Philippine Government



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've decided to finally sell my house in the USA and make my home here in the PI. I'm retired, single, social security pays me $2,000 a month. I could qualify for a SVRR visa, but it looks like a hassle and I will leave $15,000 tied up in a bank for no good reason. I'm looking into a long-stay visa extension (LSVEE) and it seems a good alternative. Simple, with extensions up to 16 months. Is there a down-side to this, or is there a reason for applying for the Special retiree visa I'm missing.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am unfamiliar with the LSVEE. Most single guys I know (and me, when I was single) use the regular tourist visa. You get 29 days on entry, then you do extensions (1, 2, & 6 month avail). When you hit 36 months in country you have to leave, come back and do another 36 months.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Had to delete one of the double postings and I couldn't move a message from another forum member *BigPearl* so I'll post it here:

Welcome to the forum and hope to hear your decisions good and bad.
Your budget in U.S dollars is fine for a reasonable lifestyle depending on what you are used to.
While yes the SRRV will take 10K US from your budget it also offers plenty of other options within the bundle.
Coming in on a tourist visa is probably wise with up to 3 years before having to do a visa run then start again. Apart from the 60 day immi visits to renew your visa all else is painless, ACR 1 registration included and though a tad more expensive annually does not lock up your 10K and gives you an exit if not happy in PH.
Getting your investment back from PRA could take 6 to 12 months from feedback I have read.
Good luck with your decision/s.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Haven't heard from you in a while and good on you Kenslrv welcome to the Philippines and good luck with selling your home.

Have you ever served in the military or looked at all the options for the SRRV... I'll post the link to a more detailed pdf file. https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf and also an official link on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/PhilippineRetirementVisa/


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've served in the navy, but only four years, The idea of leaving the country and starting the visa all over is not a problem, plenty of places to explore. Buying a property here does not appeal to me. Money is not a problem. I like the idea of freedom. What benefits will an SRVV visa give me that an extended visa does not?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Veteran SRRV*



kenslvr said:


> I've served in the navy, but only four years, The idea of leaving the country and starting the visa all over is not a problem, plenty of places to explore. Buying a property here does not appeal to me. Money is not a problem. I like the idea of freedom. What benefits will an SRVV visa give me that an extended visa does not?


If this will be your final stop, with your DD-214 you would be eligible for the SRRV The cost is the $1,400 USD application fee and a $1,500 USD deposit in an authorized Philippine Bank and you would be a permanent resident so no longer a tourist, that would open more doors for you especially if you want to have your pension electronically sent to a Philippine bank here or open up an internet account, electricity in case you change your mind and want to own something like a condo.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.CA.

You sure it is $1500 and not $15,000 deposit for the SRRV visa with a DD214? I have the DD214 since I serve in the military in the USA. I did not retire from there. I read you have to be a retired officer to qualify for this visa with only a $1500 deposit.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retired US Veteran*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.CA.
> 
> You sure it is $1500 and not $15,000 deposit for the SRRV visa with a DD214? I have the DD214 since I serve in the military in the USA. I did not retire from there. I read you have to be a retired officer to qualify for this visa with only a $1500 deposit.
> 
> Art


Art I've never heard that before but then again I never went the SRRV route, I'd contact the PRA about this. When I was stationed in Guam I was going go the SRRV route and was pretty much set up but didnt' have all my paperwork in order and I'm not an officer.

I have a buddy that is going this route and I'll ask him, he only served 13 years and is enlisted.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

kenslvr said:


> I've served in the navy, but only four years, The idea of leaving the country and starting the visa all over is not a problem, plenty of places to explore. Buying a property here does not appeal to me. Money is not a problem. I like the idea of freedom. What benefits will an SRVV visa give me that an extended visa does not?


If you are ex military from any of the SRRV countries you should qualify for the 1,500 deposit and I believe that it also comes with a $10 renewal. You can also pay that 3 years in advance. ( As far as I know, serving is what qualifies, not doing a full 20 and getting a pension, I never served so never investigated this option.)

My SRRV took a total of about 5 hours of my time for the first year. Then another hour to get the next three years. No annual reports, no more immigration hassles. You can come and go as you please and do not need an onward ticket to arrive.

On tourist visa they are single entry, if you get a 6 month extension then need or want to leave the country you restart at the visa on arrival stage again.

SRRV allows you to get a driver license. Technically you cannot get one on a tourist visa, but some are reporting getting them.

Other than the deposit and application fees, annual fees (on the $360 per year) are about the same as tourist visa extension. 

You have to decide for your self. Is the deposit (you get 1% interest on it ) and the $US1,400 application fee worth the reduced hassles? To me yes, to you ???


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

This was on the SRRV visa page from the Philippine immigration Services. There were 5 different SRRV visas. All required a $15,000 deposit but not this one. I think there was one for a $10,000 deposit.

Smile, classic, human touch, courtesy and expanded courtesy are the 5 visas classifications. courtesy and expanded courtesy is only $1500 deposit but has to be a retired officer or a filipino citizen for the courtesy one. the expanded courtesy does not list the filipino citizen. Just to be a retire officer or ties to the philippine government.

Art

I don't know hat they mean by having an agreement with the Philippine government.


SRRV EXPANDED COURTESY

For foreign nationals, 50 years old & above, who are retired Armed Force officers of foreign countries with existing military ties and/or agreement with the Philippine Government. A monthly pension of at least US$1,000.00 and an SRR Visa deposit of US$1,500.00 are required. The SRR Visa deposit includes the principal applicant and 2 dependents. Additional dependent, entails additional SRR Visa deposit of US$15,000 each (except for former Filipinos). CHILDREN must be legitimate or legally adopted by the Principal Retiree, unmarried and below 21 years old upon joining the program.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art, I talked with my friend this morning and he got his SRRV one year ago, he got out after 7 years and he was an E-5 so not an Officer, we served one tour together, my friend also gave me some links.

- Age requirement is 50 years old and he got his SRRV through Angeles City in Pampanga, here's his message to me.... Philippine Retirement Associations will take care of the clients that want the special Resident Retirement visas. They are located in Angeles City, the head of the PRA is Scarlett. 

If you're former military there's no $15,000 deposit, I just asked my friend (late note).

https://www.srrv.com.ph/?gclid=CjwK...s9mkvMJhNzrZg8Y6oMYtpA9eqojEEDtelyxn7AlYVPDHM


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

M.C.A. WOW! I just read the link you posted in your message and under the courtesy and expanded courtesy visas he states a person has to be either an officer of an approved organization by FDA or a retired officer of the military. Maybe the office in Angeles city doen't follow the requirements. That would be great if they don't. Only would need $1500 deposit.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Veterans*



greenstreak1946 said:


> M.C.A. WOW! I just read the link you posted in your message and under the courtesy and expanded courtesy visas he states a person has to be either an officer of an approved organization by FDA or a retired officer of the military. Maybe the office in Angeles city doen't follow the requirements. That would be great if they don't. Only would need $1500 deposit.
> 
> Art


I've run into many Veterans that haven't retired and are living here on their disability payments from VA including my friend so I guess as long as you have a pension or monthly disability payment you'll be okay Art.

Another note is I remember a friend of his a female that also was enlisted and here on a disability and she also got the SRRV for military so who knows how they define officer.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

kenslvr said:


> I've decided to finally sell my house in the USA and make my home here in the PI. I'm retired, single, social security pays me $2,000 a month. I could qualify for a SVRR visa, but it looks like a hassle and I will leave $15,000 tied up in a bank for no good reason. I'm looking into a long-stay visa extension (LSVEE) and it seems a good alternative. Simple, with extensions up to 16 months. Is there a down-side to this, or is there a reason for applying for the Special retiree visa I'm missing.[/SIZE]


I've never heard of the long term visa that you mention. Can you share more details?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Angeles Contact Information Former Military*



greenstreak1946 said:


> M.C.A. WOW! I just read the link you posted in your message and under the courtesy and expanded courtesy visas he states a person has to be either an officer of an approved organization by FDA or a retired officer of the military. Maybe the office in Angeles city doen't follow the requirements. That would be great if they don't. Only would need $1500 deposit.
> 
> Art


Here's more contact information Art or for those former US Military members that would like to go the SRRV route.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Long-Stay Vistor Visa Extension*



hogrider said:


> I've never heard of the long term visa that you mention. Can you share more details?


I found some information off the PBI Website, here's the link:

Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I found some information off the PBI Website, here's the link:
> 
> Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)


I that the name given to the 6 month extension.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LSVVE or 6 Month Extension*



Gary D said:


> I that the name given to the 6 month extension.


It appears so Gary and on the link the first paragraph reads: Who can apply -

All temporary visitors, regardless of nationality and not otherwise disqualified, who wish to extend his/her tourist visa during the last thirty (30) days of the previously issued LSVVE, or upon the expiry of a regular visa extension. The total duration of extension shall be not more than six (6) months from the time of expiration of authorized stay.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I found some information off the PBI Website, here's the link:
> 
> Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE)


Thats just the standard 6 months visa extension. Just request it at your BI office, not necessarily granted however, it's at the BI Chief discretion. I had one last year.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

From what you’ve described, you should qualify for a military version of the SRRV. 

Don’t forget, you need a visa of over 1 year (visitor visas do not apply) to open bank accounts and get a drivers license. Some will argue they’ve got their licenses and bank accounts with less than a 1 year visas, but technically you need something like an SRRV to function as a long-term expat. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BGCExpat said:


> From what you’ve described, you should qualify for a military version of the SRRV.
> 
> Don’t forget, you need a visa of over 1 year (visitor visas do not apply) to open bank accounts and get a drivers license. Some will argue they’ve got their licenses and bank accounts with less than a 1 year visas, but technically you need something like an SRRV to function as a long-term expat.
> 
> Good luck!


The rules for a drivers license changed again last May, it's now 6 months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

kenslvr said:


> I've served in the navy, but only four years, The idea of leaving the country and starting the visa all over is not a problem, plenty of places to explore. Buying a property here does not appeal to me. Money is not a problem. I like the idea of freedom. What benefits will an SRVV visa give me that an extended visa does not?


Absolutely none until you personally decide the visa options that serves your needs, research then do it again, listen to forum members contributions yes and they are only that. Opinions offered here from members are their experiences and little more. google offers all the answers for those prepared to climb the debacles and when serious? Go straight to the horses mouth and gather the facts.

Why the Philippines as a single man? Plenty of other countries offering more for less.
Hey OMO and as said in many posts, if single PH. never entered my lowly thoughts 10 years ago. There are better and cheaper countries to live even in Europe.

Cheers, Steve.

BTW. OMO, but I got hooked up with my better 8 years ago (Filipino) and haven't looked back, b ut up with the ****e.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The rules for a drivers license changed again last May, it's now 6 months.


Hear you Gary but even though we own property there for 3 years I am still a tourist.
Go buy a condominium on a tourist visa and you still fall outside the guidelines.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hear you Gary but even though we own property there for 3 years I am still a tourist.
> Go buy a condominium on a tourist visa and you still fall outside the guidelines.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


Yes but us on balikbayan now qualify.


----------



## crayfranklin (Apr 20, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.CA.
> 
> You sure it is $1500 and not $15,000 deposit for the SRRV visa with a DD214? I have the DD214 since I serve in the military in the USA. I did not retire from there. I read you have to be a retired officer to qualify for this visa with only a $1500 deposit.
> 
> Art


Yep, all that is required is that you're a vet of a country in a mutual defense treaty... so, U.S.A. applies - the PRA pays people to process your application - so, the cost was depositing $1500 into a BDO account... certified copies (Philippine 'Notary' - get that at Philippine consulates, etc... in USA - a criminal records check, and documentation of your retirement income...

I also sold my home in the USA last Aug and moved permanently in Aug/Sept...

The caveats... to my understanding - is that your retirement income is Tax Free here in the PI...

Now, I prefer to keep my income in US Banks... - so, my SS, Annuity, etc... is deposited there... There are PNB remittance centers all over the USA - and I set up my PNB bank accounts with my SRRV card - and then the PNB centers in the USA are how I got money to my GF for the house, etc... here in the interim until all was 'final' and I moved...

I put GF as joint on the Pesos so she could get money, etc... whether my location was here or not...

Then, as I was leaving for here for the last time - I went in and set up the ACH xfers from my US account to here... Now, when I want money - I just have it xfered... from USA to my 'Dollar' account in PNB... Yes, there's a fee depending on the amount... - however, when I deposit 'cash' (US Dollars) at the PNB locally here in the PI - there's a 2 or 3 week 'hold' on the money... ACH... it's a 3 day hold/processing period... ;-)

If you want a USA phone # - my Vonage account works like a champ... (VOIP) - that's so I can talk to my friends, kids, etc... in the USA... One of the Vonage plans gives 2000 minutes a month to Globe cell & landlines...

If you're bringing DVDs for movies here - (I had about 300) - bring over a USA Blu-Ray or something in your luggage... - USA Region 1... if you get a standard DVD player here - Oops! wrong region... ;-)... Power... not a problem... 220 here - that's 2 110v phases running to give the 220 - so, a simple connection cord and a separate 'box' with 1 110v phase & ground to one set of plugs and the other 110v phase & ground to another plus... and there you go... 110 power in the Philippines... the house I rent here - has both 110v plugs & 220v plugs in the wall - we just had to label them....

doing so, allowed me to bring my surround sound system (Bose) to lash up in the home theater... - Balik Bayan boxes for all the stuff I shipped here...

Oh, and be sure to bring the documents on selling the house to the bank when you have bank accounts set up... Your proceeds from the sale are 'tax free' here also... - since my accounts were with PNB - I just took them to a PNB Remittance center and they made the copies and got it into my bank's account info... ;-)

I'll shut up now....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

crayfranklin said:


> Yep, all that is required is that you're a vet of a country in a mutual defense treaty... so, U.S.A. applies - the PRA pays people to process your application - so, the cost was depositing $1500 into a BDO account... certified copies (Philippine 'Notary' - get that at Philippine consulates, etc... in USA - a criminal records check, and documentation of your retirement income...


Thank you Cray for this information :clap2: it's very helpful to others who would like to live here on an SRRV and good point on getting the documents checked through the Philippine Consulates in the US, it's cheaper than having to get it certified at $50 a pop at the US Embassy and I'll bet it sped up the process also.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Two phases of 110v is very rare here, pretty much a left over in the old US bases.


----------



## crayfranklin (Apr 20, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Two phases of 110v is very rare here, pretty much a left over in the old US bases.


220v like we have here is just 2 110v phases - running 180º degrees out of phase... i.e. - one 'phase' (hot line) is @ +110 and the other phase/hot line is @ -110v... since it's AC (alternating current) - the 2 lines then reverse - so, there's a 220 volt differential when you use them both simultaneously in an appliance... - each phase on it's own is very much like our power in the USA... (though it's about 117v AC...)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

crayfranklin said:


> 220v like we have here is just 2 110v phases - running 180º degrees out of phase... i.e. - one 'phase' (hot line) is @ +110 and the other phase/hot line is @ -110v... since it's AC (alternating current) - the 2 lines then reverse - so, there's a 220 volt differential when you use them both simultaneously in an appliance... - each phase on it's own is very much like our power in the USA... (though it's about 117v AC...)


The electric supply situation is complicated, but basically you are correct, that is why you need double pole circuit breakers here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> The electric supply situation is complicated, but basically you are correct, that is why you need double pole circuit breakers here.


Around here it's all 220v phase and ground.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

*SRRV deposit*

This came from the PRA Office on requirements to be able to only deposit $1500 for the SRRV visa. I have no ideal how some of the guys are getting by not meeting the requirements. 

READ BELOW!!!!!

Dear Mr. Art, 

Greetings from the Philippine Retirement Authority! 

We would be glad to assist you in your SRRVisa application inquiry. This visa if obtained would provide the holder multiple entry and permanent residency privilege in the Philippines. 

In order to qualify under the Expanded Courtesy scheme with required deposit under PRA of US$1,500.00, you need to be a Retired/Service Military personnel (country with diplomatic ties with the Philippine Government eg. US, British, Australian etc), 50 years old and above, (not necessary stationed or served Philippines) with the following documents – over and above the regular requirements:



1. DD Form- 214 or Honorable Discharge Certificate from the Military Service;

2. Proof of Pension or Certificate of not less than US$1,000.00 monthly (SSS or other organization)

3. Police Check/FBI or certificate of no criminal conviction (if stay in the Philippines less than 1 year) or Barangay Certificate (if stay in the Philippines 5 years and up)



Please be advised that documents issued in abroad must be authenticated/apostiled (see apostile convention policy) from the originating country where documents were issued.



It is advised that you get in touch for clarifications and proper guidance. 

Attached information and necessary forms for your reference. 

For further concerns, please feel free to coordinate.


Best regards, 

Sky Lachica


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> This came from the PRA Office on requirements to be able to only deposit $1500 for the SRRV visa. I have no ideal how some of the guys are getting by not meeting the requirements.
> 
> READ BELOW!!!!!
> 
> ...


Very good so this also applies to other countries as indicated above. Here's where the trouble lies or the costs, if you do it from here then the US Embassy must research and the cost per document is $50 to get a certification as true copies, but... If all documents are run through the Philippine Consulate or Embassy of your country of origin then that would save you a whole bunch of money and get the ball rolling much faster, you'd be bringing a package that the Philippine Consulate has already approved so all that's left is your bank deposit and fees. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Okay, I just got 'another email response from PRA/Subic Bay. She said here are the requirements to qualify for the Expanded Courtesy SRRV VISA with a $1500 deposit.

1. must have the DD214 with honorable discharge from military.
2. proof of pension with at least $1,000 a month.
3. the clearances and etc are all standard procedure.

that is not bad to get the SRRV visa. $1400 application+$360 first year+$1500 deposit for the first time. 

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I sure hope Americans living in the Philippines with visas are safe. Hope the visas aren't rescinded like the visitor pact with the militiary. the president seems to be able to do whatever he wants to. He might take it out on the Americans there just because he is mad at our government.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was told that there were about 50,000 SRRV holders here, If the average deposit is 10,000 that is a half billion in foreign reserves transferred into the Philippines. The average will be higher than that as that is just about the minimum deposit except for the ex military/diplomatic category.

Add in the investor category and US based business interests and the amount will be much higher.

It would really be shooting themselves in the foot if they revoked a high number of these visas and actually had to pay out this money.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Manitoba,

I agree with you about the revenue brought into the Philippines by the Foreign visa holders. But, I think the leader might shoot himself in the foot and cancel them just from spike. hahahha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only a side note but all of the above? Revenues/investments etc from foreign nationals mean diddly squat if China gets it's foot in the door, half open already waiting for the cash that will flow in and far beyond what any western investors could dream of, slowly the wheels turn from a clever regime to a perhaps gullible participant or even a different agenda? As another member submitted, be prepared to learn Mandarin.
Blacklist mode? I hope not as it's only a plebeians observation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## wordensong (2 mo ago)

Actually, the apostille costs can run into hundreds of dollars per document. I'm retired, former military, going through the process now. The $50 consulate fee is a much better deal (faster too) than going through the apostille circulation. The shipping charges alone are more than $50...

Steve


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

James Biron made the SRRV process very easy for me.
His time was all free.
He is paid by PRA.
No authentication of documents was needed.

He got me a $10 PRA interpol check.

Had medical tests in USA, and his Makati doctor signed the PRA medical form for $20 ? Forgot the exact amount

All PRA fees and deposits were done 1 month before I left the USA via bank Swift money wire

My guess is that if you have military service, maybe that will need authentication ?

Maybe also the proof of social security pension ?

I am not military nor collecting social security yet.

If anyone has questions,
I suggest calling or texting James Biron using WhatsApp.
James Biron +63 927 784 1111
WhatsApp is free calling and texting all over the world.

Just keep in mind the time difference.


----------

